# Johnny Walker Blue



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I normally stick with the Black Label for a number of reasons but every once in a while I like to get myself a gift and pick up a bottle. I can certainly see why the price is so high but its definitely worth it. The flavor is exceptional and it is one smooth drink. 

If you ever have the chance I say jump at it because its wonderful.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting... I've only had it a few times, but "serious" drinkers have often told me is it way overhyped and that you're paying more for the name than anything else.

Perhaps I should invest in a bottle and decide for myself.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've gone through a few bottles over the years. I'm actually a big fan of the brand and have tried them all, red, black, green, gold and blue label and you can really notice the difference as you make your way up the line. 

I would never recommend ordering a glass at a restaurant or bar because you will pay ridiculous prices but I'd certainly say go for a bottle if the money situation is right.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Never liked it myself for the price. If it was $100 bottle, I'd love it but for north of $150, I usually pass. Do you like single malts or mostly blends??


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

scottw said:


> Never liked it myself for the price. If it was $100 bottle, I'd love it but for north of $150, I usually pass. Do you like single malts or mostly blends??


Agreed. I got one bottle as a gift and another I got for myself. I think I paid around $200 for it which is something I would never make a regular practice of.

I like both the single malts and blends.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dave.73 said:


> Agreed. I got one bottle as a gift and another I got for myself. I think I paid around $200 for it which is something I would never make a regular practice of.
> 
> I like both the single malts and blends.


Try the Cardhu, just became available again in the US and at around $45 for a single malt, it's quite nice.


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

This was on my must try list for a while now. I saw a bottle at costco few days ago for $190. Is that a good price or should I keep looking?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

hawaiian said:


> This was on my must try list for a while now. I saw a bottle at costco few days ago for $190. Is that a good price or should I keep looking?


Not bad but I have seen it for under $180 in NJ. Do a search, maybe you'll find a better deal.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

If your state allows you to receive shipments of alcohol Hi-Time has it for $139.99/bottle.

JOHNNIE WALKER BLUE 750

For $140/bottle it's worth having a bottle IMHO. Bearing in mind it's just my opinion and to me good Scotch is like cigars. I don't drink (or smoke) 6 (or other large amounts) at any one time. I go with how my mood strikes me. Having a bottle of Blue around is just one more choice.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> Perhaps I should invest in a bottle and decide for myself.


4x200ml sets (red, black, gold & blue) can be got. Minimize your cost vs getting a bottle of JW Blue until you've made up your mind...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I also like it, but I don't drink it very often. I was gifted a bottle as a wedding gift. I usually drink single malts in the $50.00 range but if I'm in the mood for something different I'll pour myself a glass of JW Blue.

Note: If I had to buy it I don't think it's worth the price. I'd rather pick up a few nice 12 year single malts.


----------



## DPGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

I enjoy JW products black and above - Reds a great mixer

The green, I felt, was an oddball- very different from the rest.

Blue has been wonderfull the handfull of times ive had it. Great flavors and extroadinarilly smooth...........

Im very impressed by this thread because too many times Blue gets spoken poorly about simply because its a blend at that price point- its simply a great experience


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

One thing I like about the higher end JW products is that when you purchase it they give you a little book on the best way to drink it. For example if I remember correctly with the Blue Label they said never put ice in the glass. Instead they recommend keeping a separate glass of water and taking a sip right before your drink the blue label. 

If memory serves me I think all of the info is on their website as far as tips for enjoying their products. Not really that special but I still think its kind of neat that they provide these types of tips.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave.73 said:


> I normally stick with the Black Label for a number of reasons but every once in a while I like to get myself a gift and pick up a bottle. I can certainly see why the price is so high but its definitely worth it. The flavor is exceptional and it is one smooth drink.
> 
> If you ever have the chance I say jump at it because its wonderful.


"One man's meat is another's poison"

I personally can't stand it and at $200 a bottle they must be joking. Not meaning to offend just my honest opinion!


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

cheese said:


> If your state allows you to receive shipments of alcohol Hi-Time has it for $139.99/bottle.
> 
> For $140/bottle it's worth having a bottle IMHO. Bearing in mind it's just my opinion and to me good Scotch is like cigars. I don't drink (or smoke) 6 (or other large amounts) at any one time. I go with how my mood strikes me. Having a bottle of Blue around is just one more choice.


Mahalo for the link. They do ship to Hawaii so I might just have to pull the trigger. I like all other JW I tried so far but haven't had the chance to taste the blue yet.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> 4x200ml sets (red, black, gold & blue) can be got. Minimize your cost vs getting a bottle of JW Blue until you've made up your mind...


That sir is an excellent idea! Much appreciated.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> That sir is an excellent idea! Much appreciated.


No probs. With all the controversy about _the value_ of this, I wouldn't want to take a flyer on a full bottle, nor would I recommend this to others unless $200+ doesn't mean much to you.


----------



## Deefuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

cheese said:


> If your state allows you to receive shipments of alcohol Hi-Time has it for $139.99/bottle.


Oh wow, thanks for providing that link. I have never seen it at that price before. I might have to spring on this.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'll have to pass this on to my friends. Too bad Massachusetts isn't on that list, urgh.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

imho blue label is definitely not worth the price tag...is it better then black label? yes Does it really offer any kind of exceptional taste? no


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Blue label is some good stuff but is kind of pricey as already stated. If you travel internationally (like to Central or South America) sometimes you can find it for around 100 bucks a bottle.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO Blue is worth the price. You can usually find some decent prices in duty free shops. My brother in law and I are big onto the JW line. There is a step above JW Blue, it's called Blue Label King George V edition. It's pretty tasty and only makes appearances on special occasions. Some other good JW products are JW Swing and my favorite is JW 1892. I think you can only get 1892 in Japan. My brother in law had it on a business trip and said it was great. Somehow I ended up finding a full sealed bottle on eBay and bought it. I can post pics if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

prefer Chivas 21 yr old Royal Salute.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

I like blue. I really like it when I pick it up at duty free. Other wise if its $140+ I go with a really nice single malt


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Johnnie Walker Blue is my favorite blended Scotch and the Green comes in a close second. If you have extra money to spend on the Blue you find a good deal on-line. I have seen it for around $120.00 a bottle (and sometimes with free shipping) and I can get the Green for around $80.00 a bottle at one of the local liquor stores.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have always wanted to try it but can't come anywhere close to affording it. Shame Arkansas is a no ship state I might would splurge on a bottle for under $140.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Blue is a very good Scotch, I dont think most people would deny that. The issue is always, the price you pay. JW has done an amazing job of marketing their brand. Better than any other label out there (only Macallan comes close, and even they are not in the same category for name recognition).

But with all that marketing, well, someone has to pay for it... the consumers.

I always keep a bottle around, but its not on my top list. I prefer Glenfarclas, Glenrothes, and a host of other high end choices over Blue label.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

If I'm gonna spend north of $130 on a bottle of scotch its without a doubt gonna be a single malt. Don't get me wrong, Blue is a great drink. But for the price I can't justify its value. 

IMHO Green is my favorite hands down out of the JW collection.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you live in an area with a "ranch 99" or big Korean supermarket check out their sales. You will find Blue for ridiculous low prices there. My friend picked up 5 bottles at a korean supermarket for $99 each.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

dreamspeed said:


> imho blue label is definitely not worth the price tag...is it better then black label? yes Does it really offer any kind of exceptional taste? no


Totally agree. JWB is good, but not very complex. There are alot of better options in that price range. But I digress that its all a matter of taste. I lve Macallan 17 Fine Oak, but I'm not a fan of the classic 18.

Now I need to find a shop that sells japanese whisky. The last whiskyfest I went to I got try the Hibiki 12 and man that was good. Its like a speyside but even more complex with a smoother finish.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm really not a huge fan. There's nothing wrong with it, it's nice, but for the money there are so many better options. Then again, I'm particular to single malts myself. Lagavulin is at the top of the list, Talisker shortly behind it. Another great one that IMHO is miles ahead of the $150 JW Blue is the $50 Glenlivet French Oak Reserve.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

I too enjoy the JW Line and have tried everything from Red to Gold and I see some talk about JW Green as a good alternative, but what about JW Gold (I believe it retails north of $79 in stores in VA)? Am I wrong in thinking that the Gold is a step up from the Green (?)- and thus closer or better than the JW Blue? I haven't had the opportunity to try the JW Blue (but look for deals to take the opportunity) but have had the Green (which is very good) yet find that I prefer the Gold as my go to Scotch at the house. 

Glad I found this thread - hadn't heard about prices on JW Blue being south of $160! That's the cheapest I've been able to find Blue- although I haven't tried internet ordering... But this thread also enlightened me to some of the other lines as well as some of the other brands mentioned - I'll have to keep my eyes open!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ive wanted to try it but just cant justify it! Ill stick with the black.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> Ive wanted to try it but just cant justify it! Ill stick with the black.


Try the Green Label, its not that much more expensive than black and I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a bottle of JW Blue that I bought duty free, and whilst it is a great drop, like many others I don't think the price justifies it.

Many suggest green is good bang for buck, but I haven't been allured by it (although I haven't had much green) and tend to stick to gold.

I must admit I am more of a single malt drinker though.



dragonhead08 said:


> Now I need to find a shop that sells japanese whisky. The last whiskyfest I went to I got try the Hibiki 12 and man that was good. Its like a speyside but even more complex with a smoother finish.


I was in Japan two years ago and did not get to try anywhere near enough of their whiskeys. Only managed to really have the Hibiki 12, 17 and Yamazaki 10, 12, 18. Also had a Nikka, but have no idea which one.

Finding Japanese whiskey in Australia is near impossible, not to mention the ludicrous pricing accompanying them when I do find a stockist. 
If you can, try some Yamazaki 18. I have tried it a couple of times, and each time it was amazing. Well worth the coin.
I did lash out and buy a bottle that is waiting for the right occasion.


----------

